# Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?



## der-andyman (8. März 2020)

*Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*

Hallo, ich habe soweit meine Konfig fertig, es soll werden ein R7 3700X und ein MSI X470 Gaming Plus MAX. Nun möchte ich mir noch den passenden RAM aussuchen, leider ist RAM nicht mein Spezialgebiet und da brauche ich Hilfe.

Also, das Budget liegt bei etwa 100€,  +- 30€ denke ich ist noch ok, wenn es sich lohnt. Es müssen (mind.) 16 GB sein als Kit von 2 Riegeln.

Gedacht hatte ich an folgende, da sie bei Notebooksbilliger verfügbar sind und ich die CPU + Mobo dort kaufen wollte: Corsair Vengeance LPX Schwarz 16GB Kit (2x8GB) DDR4-3600 CL18 DIMM Arbeitsspeicher bei notebooksbilliger.de
Allerdings scheinen mir die Timings dieses RAMs nicht sonderlich gut zu sein.

Also, welcher RAM ist nun für mich geeignet?

PS: Brauche kein RGB und eigentlich will es auch gar nicht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (8. März 2020)

*AW: Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*

Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600 ab €' '98,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn doch RGB dann:
16GB Crucial DDR4 PC 3600 CL16 KIT (2x8GB) Ballistix RGB - DDR4-3600 (PC4-28800U) | Mindfactory.de
G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 ab €' '116,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bessere Timings = hochwertigere Chips verbaut = teurer
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36 ab €' '134,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der-andyman (8. März 2020)

*AW: Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*

Hmm, also ich habe derzeit im PC 3200er von G.Skill und bin nicht sonderlich beeindruckt. Oder ändert sich die Qualität so derart, wenn man im Preis etwas höher geht?
Ansonsten, die Crucial sehen nicht schlecht aus, ich finde aber kein richtiges Datenblatt, ich sehe also nur CL16, aber wie sehen die anderen Timings aus? Genau so wie beim RGB Curial?

EDIT: Ok, habe die Daten gefunden. 16-18-18-38 

Nur irgendwie komisch, dass so Seiten wie mindfactory die nicht anbieten.


----------



## Schwarzseher (8. März 2020)

*AW: Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*

Wenn du 3200er Ram hast,was willst du dann mit neuem Ram?
Der Unterschied zwischen 3200er und 3600 ist dermaßen gering das macht keinen Sinn da zu tauschen.Von den FPS mal ganz abgesehen.
Wenn der 3200er auch noch bessere Timings evt. hat schonmal garnicht.

EDIT:
Okay wenn du noch neuen brauchst ist das eine andere Sache,das hätte man aber auch dabei schreiben können.
Trotzdem wäre 3200er mit schnellen Timings auch nicht langsamer,zumal man evt. noch übertakten könnte.
Oft sind die aber halt viel teurer mit den schnelleren Timings also muss man abwägen.


----------



## der-andyman (8. März 2020)

*AW: Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*

Ich brauche eh RAM, der aktuelle PC wird als 2t PC weiterbenutzt... Also warum nicht gleich 3600er kaufen?

EDIT: Die aktuellen sind:
G.Skill RipjawsV F4-3200C16-8GVKB


----------



## pizzazz (8. März 2020)

*AW: Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*

ich habe zwar keinen schimmer, wie du in der lage bist, die leistung deines PCs bis runter auf die deines RAMs aufzuschlüsseln und über dieses die aussage "bin nicht sonderlich beeindrukt" zu treffen,
während du gleichzeitig bei der frage, ob 3600er RAM gegenüber 3200er was bringt, alleine nicht weiterkommst,
aber jayztwocents ist genau dieser frage nachgegangen:
YouTube


----------



## drstoecker (8. März 2020)

*AW: Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*

Bester RAM ist derzeit Crucial ballistix Sport lt 3000cl15/3200cl16 mit super oc Potenzial zum günstigen Preis. Besseren ram bekommst du nicht fürs Geld. 3800cl16 mit 1.35v laufen meine Kits mit nem ryzen 3500x. Cpu Güte ist für hohen Takt auch entscheidend, 3733mhz gehen aber „immer“!


----------



## der-andyman (8. März 2020)

*AW: Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*

Ok, cool. Danke dir für den geheimtipp. Du meinst diese hier: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT BLS2K8G4D30AESBK 3000 MHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Wenn der bei CL16 mit 3600 MHz schafft, reicht mir das schon locker.

Wie hast du die Timings genau eingestellt bei 3800 CL16?


----------



## drstoecker (8. März 2020)

*AW: Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*



der-andyman schrieb:


> Ok, cool. Danke dir für den geheimtipp. Du meinst diese hier: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT BLS2K8G4D30AESBK 3000 MHz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> 
> Wenn der bei CL16 mit 3600 MHz schafft, reicht mir das schon locker.
> 
> Wie hast du die Timings genau eingestellt bei 3800 CL16?


Schau mal hier

Leserartikel - AMD Ryzen - RAM OC Community| Seite 678 | ComputerBase Forum

bei mir laufen die Einstellungen für scharfe Timings.


----------



## der-andyman (8. März 2020)

*AW: Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*



pizzazz schrieb:


> ich habe zwar keinen schimmer, wie du in der lage bist, die leistung deines PCs bis runter auf die deines RAMs aufzuschlüsseln und über dieses die aussage "bin nicht sonderlich beeindrukt" zu treffen,
> während du gleichzeitig bei der frage, ob 3600er RAM gegenüber 3200er was bringt, alleine nicht weiterkommst,
> aber jayztwocents ist genau dieser frage nachgegangen:
> YouTube



Wo und wann genau sagte ich, dass ich nicht wüsste, ob 3200 gegenüber 3600 MHz was bringt?


----------



## pizzazz (10. März 2020)

*AW: Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*



der-andyman schrieb:


> Wo und wann genau sagte ich, dass ich nicht wüsste, ob 3200 gegenüber 3600 MHz was bringt?



deine frage war also gar nicht technischer natur?  das hatte ich dann wirklich falsch aufgefasst. du warst also nur zu faul, dir alleine 3600er ram rauszusuchen!?


----------



## der-andyman (10. März 2020)

*AW: Welcher RAM für den Ryzen 7 3700X mit guten Timings?*

Es ging mir eher um Empfehlungen, damit ich eine mehr oder weniger zuverlässige Garantie habe, dass der RAM auch wie gewünscht funktionieren wird. Und so Geheimtipps wie von drstoecker sind immer sehr gerne willkommen


----------

